# WTB Blood Angels Honour Guard



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone have or know of anywhere that has the Blood Angels Honour Guard for sale? GW says they are no longer available from their site. I'm trying to build the entire chapter and need 3 boxes of the Honour guard. Can anyone please help refer me somewhere?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

There is very little difference in the honour guard set that cant be achieved by simply kit bashing an assault squad and command squad plastic kits, the only issue would be the tech adept but you could easily pull a techmarine pad from the baal predator and give him some form of power axe and simply file some crenelations into the blade to make it more "tech", plus the honour guard kit was metal so what you see in the photo is what you get, no variety, by building your own you can add variety and character while still having them as honour guard.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I like the way you think. You make a good point with the metal kit. They would look way better as a customized squad instead of an average Honour guard. Trying to tackle the whole chapter has been getting my mind all twisted trying to compile a list of the entire chapter and units required to do so.


----------

